# Digestive Advantage ingredients



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

I could be wrong but when I checked the ingredients the other day for DA it contained some artifical flavors that can trigger ibs. I was bummed out because I wanted to try it but I had bad experiences with aspartame and mannitol, etc.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's the ingredients in Digestive Advantage....DIGESTIVE ADVANTAGE FOR IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME:INGREDIENTSi-pac, Mannitol, Ganeden LactobacillusÃ¤ Cultures, Lysine, Stearic Acid, Flavor, FD&C Blue #1 Lake, Aspartame.Personally I would NEVER take this stuff, especially for my IBS considering that mannitol, which is a sugar alcohol can wreak havoc on IBSers, and also note all the extra un-necessary ingredients in it, like the "flavor, FD&C Blue, #1 Lake, and the aspertame...all completely un-necessary and potentially bothersome for exacerbating IBS and IBD symptoms.sorry, but with igredients like that it's more like "Digestive DIS-Advantage"I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way, google the ingredients in it, it only contains a small amount of potatoe starch for preservation, nothing eles, with the exception of the bacterial cultures of course. Big difference when you compare the 2 brands of probiotics...it's often probiotics like Digestive Advantage that cause initial gas and bloating for people, because of the un-necessary additives they put in their product.Primadophilus Reuteri by natures way isn't the only good one out there, Iflora and VSL3 and many others are also good.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a chewable tablet.All chewables have small amounts of flavorings and sweeteners because most drugs/supplements are unpalatable without them.They aren't needed for tablets or capsules.K.


----------

